# Heresy-Online's Fiction Competition 2012 Entry Thread



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Greetings my fellow Heretics!

After a year hiatus, it's time to bring back a Heresy tradition! Time to begin the:

Heresy-Online Fiction Competition 2012

This is a great year for the Heresy Fiction Competition. This will be the fourth year we've done the Fiction Competition, the first year I have judged it, and the second year we've got prizes to give away! While I don't have the connections that others may have, I've still got something almost as good as stuff: Gift cards! (But we'll talk about that later...)

As with the last Fiction Competition in 2010, the same guidelines are in place due to prize inclusion:

Warhammer 40k, Warhammer 30K or Warhammer Fantasy short story: you will need to writer a 40k, 30k, or Fantasy based short story. The subject matter of which does not matter. But the overall setting must be in the 40k, 30k, or Fantasy universe. We are a 40k forum after all.

4000-5000 word requirement: The monthly HOES competition is 900-1100 words, but that's only for bragging rights. This competition is a serious 40k/Fantasy short story competition and with the inclusion of prizes will therefor demand a more serious effort on the writers part.

No Public Voting: with some rampant cheating having occurred in past public voting competitions I have decided that there will be no public vote. Instead, voting will be done via PM to me as with the monthly competition, with a first place, second place, and third place recommendation. However, for a user's vote to count, _*they must have at least 50 forum posts.*_ This is to prevent cheating! After the end of the submission window, there will be a 1 month long voting window to allow all the members of Heresy the maximum amount of time to vote on their favourite stories and get these votes to me via PM. In order to maintain my accountability, I will maintain in the moderator forums what users have voted and for whom they have voted. A week after the voting period ends, I will present the top three results and divy out the prizes.

Public Submissions: In previous competitions, there has been a a secret submission policy. Writers posted their stories in the Heretic Ezine/Blog Submission forum. This year, as in 2010, we will not be doing that. On the day the submission window opens, there will be a submission thread posted in the Original Works forum titled: "Fiction Competition 2010 Submission Thread". You will be able to post a link to your story in this submission thread. Your actual entry will need to be posted in its own thread in the Original Works forum using the title "Heresy Fiction Comp 2010: [Insert title here]". Then, you can post the link to your story in the submission thread. I will then compile a list of the submitted stories in the OP of the submission thread, and they will be viewable by the public.

Minimum Post Count: For entrants, there will be a minimum post count of *50* required to be considered for the competition. I will waive this on a *case by case basis* for new members. Why? Because this is our forum, if you're coming, we want you to stay! The post minimum will be in effect at the conclusion of the competition (i.e., must have at least 50 posts on this forum prior to December 31, 2012).

New Works only: do not submit something that has already been posted here on Heresy in the Original Works section or in fiction sections of other websites. In order to increase the fairness of the competition, you will be required to write a new piece of fiction. It can include characters that you have already used in the past, but cannot be a story you have already written. This includes rewrites of old stories, whether it is expanding an idea from a previous 1,000 word story or chopping down a 10,000 word story. Only new works will be permitted. While I will not be searching the entire inter-webs to determine if you've posted the story elsewhere, I do frequent other forums and am likely to notice. If any entrants notice an old story being submitted then please, let me know.

No Staff Submissions: Heresy Staff members will not be allowed to participate in the competition. Let's face it, they all suck anyways!

*Please feel free to PM any questions you have about the guidelines to me. *

Wait Boc, you said prizes, WHAT THE HELL ARE THE PRIZES????

My goodness, you are a greedy bastard aren't you! As I said, I don't have connections to get nifty limited print whatevers, but I do have access to:

CASH-FRIGGIN-MONEY

First Place: $75.00 (that's US dollars, I am American after all) 

Second Place: $50.00

Third Place: $25.00

These prizes will be in the form of Virtual Gift Vouchers to Games-Workshop (which can conveniently also be used for BL books via this link!)

*The votes are in the winners have been finalized! Congratulations to the following entrants, and thank you to everyone that entered for making this competition a huge success!*​

*3rd Place:*
Not Ashamed by Zinegata

*2nd Place:*
The Means to an End by ckcrawford

*1st Place:*
The Tale of Brother Armiel by Lord of the Night
​
Again, thanks to everyone who participated! Look for the 2013 Fiction Competition announcement thread around July!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Table of Contents

Burning Skies - 40k, a Thousand Sons Short - Xabre

Blood and Sweat - 40k - Romero's Own

Winter's End - A Horus Heresy Short Story - Bane_of_Kings

Barrel of a Gun - 40K - Gothik

The Means to an End - An 11th Black Crusade Story - ckcrawford

Training Trouble in Paradise - 40K - Troublehalf

The Tale of Brother Armiel - 40K - Lord of the Night

Not Ashamed - 40K - Zinegata

Veterans of Tidax - 40K - Son of Azurman

Memories Denied - 40K - andygorn

The Song of Esaiex - 40K - Vulkansnodosaurus
​


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

As a last reminder, *DO NOT POST YOUR STORY IN THIS THREAD.* Only post a link to your story in this thread along with the title.

Now get to work!


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Burning Skies, a 40k, Thousand Sons short.

By me. I think. Maybe? Yeah, probably by me. Unless people hate it. Then it's written by this guy named Gav.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=118861

Blood And Sweat (40k)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Winter's End, A Horus Heresy Short Story.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Barrel of a gun http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=118866

not sure if i have linked this right appologies if not


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

The Garden of Eden: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1315251#post1315251

Hope this works, please tell me if it's not allowed so I can work on another one.


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm working on a Horus Heresy short story. If I'd noticed this earlier I might have submitted my new Marneus Calgar story for a laugh, but doubt people would appreciate a competition entry featuring the Imperium's greatest hero as a flatulent oaf 

I'll submit it for a laugh if people want me to though!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Can't hurt to submit


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

No worries... I just submitted a Barmy Army story to a competition :shok: :victory:

I don't know how to edit the thread title - can someone do it for me?

*[40K] Marneus Calgar's Barmy Army: A Christmas Calgar (2012 Xmas Special)*


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

There's no link to my story in the first post of this thread. Calgar-hater 

It says 4-5,000 words. This exceeds that by a huge margin. Is that a minimum limit, or do I need to submit something else?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

It is a set minimum of 4000 words and a set maximum of 5000 words, hence why I haven't added it yet (that and I've been out all day which doesn't help  )


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

half way through mine but been hard finding the time and inspiration


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

son of azurman said:


> half way through mine but been hard finding the time and inspiration


For me, if I have trouble writing I find the best thing is to normally just sit down and read a book or two. Good luck mate!


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ye i stated an eldar one but i stopped it really quickly,then an inquisitor one but that failed,third of all a space marine one but fluff wise there was alot of mistakes and now im on imperial guard which is going alright so far.


----------



## Eroldren (Dec 13, 2012)

For shame, why o' why did my old account die in the hacking incident and just discover this now. I could get to 50 in a couple months, but I won't go on a posting rampage just to meet the qualification. Tsk.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

50? Mate it's only 5!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hm.

I have an idea for this. 

Hopefully my brain won't be a complete prick, and I'll be able to get something up - Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Let's get cracking Heretics, only 10 more days in the submission window!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Finished mine! Just need to reread it a couple times and find a good title! It was rough. And word limits are no ones friend, but the time given to me really helped.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Alright I am ready.

*The Means to an End* A 11th Black Crusade Story.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Title: Training Trouble In Paradise
Era: 40k
Words: 4605
Comments: Removed sex scenes.... Added some stuff.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1320362#post1320362


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

EEeeeeexxcellent, got you guys added to the TOC post.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

*The Tale of Brother Armiel* - A 40k Short Story (5000 words)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1320598#post1320598


LotN


----------



## Eroldren (Dec 13, 2012)

Boc said:


> 50? Mate it's only 5!


Oh? Ok then I can bite that. Although, now I gotta step things up to flesh out a entry!


EDIT: Never mind, this story not doing it me. Maybe I'll do a entry next year but I'll stick around with H-O.


----------



## Zinegata (Jan 25, 2012)

Whew. For a while I thought a slipped disk was going to keep this entry from seeing the light of day. Anyway, my submission:

*Not Ashamed* - A 40k Short Story (5000 words)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1321921#post1321921


----------



## chilledmonkeybrains (Sep 6, 2012)

Must... increase... post count...

I'm at 3,500 words and probably two thirds of the way through my short. Still got a couple of days...


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Veterans of Tidax (40k story)
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=119827


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

As ever, these words are my limited vocabulary trying to make sense of the assorted visions which come to me (wherever they originate from).

"Memories Denied" (40K story)
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=119868


----------



## chilledmonkeybrains (Sep 6, 2012)

Gutted... I'm over 5000 words and still haven't reached the climax to my 'short' story 

Still, I'll get it posted when I do finally get it finished.

Good luck to all the entrants and, oh yeah, Happy New Year!*


_*It's just gone midnight here in rain-soaked Blighty_


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=119876&

The Song of Esaiex (40K). Not sure if I got it up in the nick of time or just a bit too late- time zones- but either way, happy New Year's!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, I failed to prioritize so failed to finish my story in time for this. It'll be on the forums shortly, so you lot will be spared my entry, and I won't be in running for the $75 gift certificate.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

All good Mossy... slacker 

Okay everyone, the fiction competition entry window is now CLOSED! Thank you all for participating!

You've now got one month to read all the stories, comment on them, and then get your votes to me VIA PM. If you have any additional questions, just shoot me a message.

This thread is now closed.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey everyone, as a reminder you need to get me your votes via PM no later than 31 January! There are still plenty of you that need to send me your choices, so let me know!

Edit: As an additional reminder, you need to vote for your favourite 3 stories. I.E:

1st Place:
2nd Place:
3rd Place:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Just so everyone's aware, the votes are in and tallied! As stated, I will wait one week for dramatic effect and then announce the winners and divy out the prizes! Thank you all again for participating!


----------

